# Bravery



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

Running

That's I could think of right now.


I didn't know if I was running towards something or away from something. All I knew was that was supposed to run forward. I heard screams or yelling coming from all sides. I couldn't focus on what was happening, just what I was supposed to do. Figures ran past me, only to fall upon the ground, gripping their chests or limbs. I didn't know why they did that, but all I knew was that what ever was ahead of me was dangerous but it was important that I got there. I looked back for only a moment, seeing men and women in the same attire running with me, some running back with others on their shoulders or falling on the ground. Then I looked at my hands, I was gripping something with some kind of banner attached to it. I saw what I was running towards, a plaza by the looks of it. I saw what was shooting at us and making these people fall down or gripping their limbs. Armored figures with pointy things sticking out of them, they looked like they were screaming at us. I knew that these were bad men.

Before long, I was right near the plaza. I pulled out a weapon and kept pulling the trigger. Every time I shot, I either wounded them or made them fall to the floor. I could understand what the screaming and shouting was, if only if they were bits and pieces of words.
"Bann... Kee... Mid..."
I just kept running, hoping that I would make it out alive. I went through a few hallways and found myself in a middle of a garden with a building in the front. The front of the building was lighting up and bits of earth were thrown all around when ever the building lit up. I saw a man with a hat and a sword pointing towards the building. I think I'm supposed to run towards it.
That's when I remembered something that my friends and I played. Race to the Top, yeah that was it. I could hear Sandra's voice. "Come on, Henry, get to the top or we'll lose and have to eat Sergeant Forrik's stew again!"

"I'm not losing this time." I said out loud.
"Henry, get back here!" said the man.
I began to run again. Dirt began to hit all around me, but I kept going. The front of the house lit up again, only this time the front of the house lit up really bright and the house began to throw earth around. I kept going up stair cases, shooting anything that attacked me. I kept running and running up staircases. Finally, I reached the rooftop and saw an armored man with pointy spikes on the roof top. No, not this time. He turned towards me and lifted his pistol. 

I was faster though.

I dropped my pistol and went for my sword, I cut the pistol in half as he drew his sword too. Clang, clang, went our swords. Everything was going slow, as if time was getting tired. I drove my sword through his chest as he staggered back. He whispered something, but I couldn't hear him. I just ran towards the tippy top of the building. Then I saw more armored men rush out of the door where I was from, so I reach for the dead armored man's gun and began to fire it from my hip and slowly walked towards the tippy top of the building. I felt pain in my left shoulder as I fell to the ground. I kept shooting, I didn't want to let Sandra down again. More and more of the armored men came through the door. I ran out of bullets as one of the armored men came through the door. Time almost stopped, was I going to die? Was this what Sandra saw when I let her down at Hydren? Before she was cut down?

Bang. Bang.

I saw the armored man fall to the ground as I looked up to see a Valkirie with heavy bolters firing down on the armored men. I got up and limped to the tippy top. I planted the flag down on the top and looked down. I stared out into the smoked filled horizon. Now I remembered why I was here. I was the banner carrier for my regiment. I was a coward at Hydren and allowed Sandra to be killed and I volunteered to carry the banner into battle. I didn't want to let Sandra down again like I did before. 

"I'm sorry Sandra..." I said as I slumped down onto the concrete floor, staring at the floor as blood ripped down onto it. That's right, I was shot two times, not one.
"Why should you be, You've made us all very proud." I heard her voice.

I saw them all, Sandra, Josh, Hector, and everyone that served with me.

"You won, Henry, you finally beat us at Race to the Top." Josh said to me. I staggered to my feet and chuckled.
"I could always beat you at Race to the Top, I just let you win." Josh twitched a little and smiled a ticked off smile.
"Oh really?!" I saw Josh as a kid again. 
"Yeah, I always did."
"I want to see you try! One more try!" Josh yelled as Sandra and our friends began to laugh. I saw a large, green hill top like the one we used to race to when we were kids. I brushed off the dirt off my pants and laughed. I began to run towards the hill top, with Josh right besides me. Everything began to turn white, but I didn't care. All I cared about was running to the top.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Henry?" Commissar Heztil shook Henry. He instantly realized what had happened, Henry was dead. He took his hat off and said a prayer.
"Henry you did it! We won, we really di-" Jorone fell to his knees and began to cry.
"Stop crying you fool!" Commissar Heztil dragged Jorone to his feet and took him over to Henry's body. "Do you think he looked sad about dying?"


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good work making his madness confusing instead of comical.


----------



## demonlord24 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not that good when it comes to comedy. I always write seriously.


----------

